# Women acting as Pirates...



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

...meets real life Pirate survivor by mistake.... Opps

Aaargh! Ladies of English town misunderstand intent of pirate night - World News


----------



## Razcar (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a great story, funny on the outside but heartwarming on the inside. I'm glad it turned out well for everyone despite the misunderstanding.


----------

